# Etre craquant



## vegangirl

J'ai traduit cette phrase en anglais. Vous pouvez corriger les fautes s'il vous plaît ?

phrase : Sean est craquant.
traduction : Sean is a hottie.


----------



## Broff

Can you give us more context, hottie is rarely used for men.


----------



## vegangirl

Sean est beau, il a un beau visage. La personne qui dit cette phrase trouve que Sean est mignon, beau gosse. Elle est attirée par Sean.


----------



## Missrapunzel

Sean is so cute.


----------



## Franglais1969

Missrapunzel said:


> Sean is so cute.



Please note that "cute" is an American expression.  In the UK, "cute" is a sweet, little dog or something.

We would be more inclined to use *handsome *in BE.


----------



## vegangirl

Peut-on dire "Sean is irresistible" pour dire "Sean est craquant" ?


----------



## Missrapunzel

vegangirl said:


> Peut-on dire "Sean is irresistible" pour dire "Sean est craquant" ?


Mmmh, je trouve le sens un peu fort. 
Sinon :_ Sean is charming._


----------



## vegangirl

Merci à tous pour votre aide. Un américain m'a donné ces traductions :

Sean's hot.
Sean's cute.
Sean's sexy.
Sean's a hottie.
Sean's drop-dead gorgeous.

Je pense que ce sont de très bonnes traductions.


----------



## Franglais1969

vegangirl said:


> Merci à tous pour votre aide. Un américain m'a donné ces traductions :
> 
> Sean's hot.
> Sean's cute.
> Sean's sexy.
> Sean's a hottie.
> Sean's drop-dead gorgeous.
> 
> Je pense que ce sont de très bonnes traductions.



They are fine for use in America; in the UK we wouldn't use many of those.


----------



## vegangirl

Comment dit-on "Sean est craquant" en anglais du Royaume-Unis ?


----------



## Franglais1969

vegangirl said:


> Comment dit-on "Sean est craquant" en anglais du Royaume-Unis ?



I would say something like:

*Very handsome

*or

*Extremeley good-looking

*or

*Very dishy*


----------



## Fishingcap

Hi!
Est ce qu'il y a un terme précis en français pour Dishy?
Vous avez rangé les termes par hierarchie?


----------



## Franglais1969

Fishingcap said:


> Vous avez rangé les termes par hierarchie?



Pas du tout.

Les trois veulent dire la même chose.


----------



## Fishingcap

Je pensais que handsome avait une connotation plus "charismatique" que very good looking pour laquelle je pensais qu'il n'y avait qu'un rapport avec le physique, c'est pour ça que je voulais savoir s'il y avait quelque chose de particulier avec Dishy, un peu comme une classification.


----------



## Franglais1969

Fishingcap said:


> Je pensais que handsome avait une connotation plus "charismatique" que very good looking pour laquelle je pensais qu'il n'y avait qu'un rapport avec le physique, c'est pour ça que je voulais savoir s'il y avait quelque chose de particulier avec Dishy, un peu comme une classification.



Désolé, mais je ne suis pas d'accord.

Il est beau = he is handsome.
Elle est belle = she is beautiful.

On peut être "handsome" sans être sympa du tout.

_J'espère que vous pouvez comprendre ce que je veux dire._


----------



## Fishingcap

Je pense que oui, et justement pour moi handsome avait forcement une connotation sympathique (à la fois le fond, l'esprit et le physique) c'est ce qui le distinguait de good looking (juste le physique, les traits, sympa ou non)

Merci beaucoup pour la précision.


----------



## Franglais1969

Fishingcap said:


> Je pense que oui, et justement pour moi handsome avait forcement une connotation sympathique (à la fois le fond, l'esprit et le physique) c'est ce qui le distinguait de good looking (juste le physique, les traits, sympa ou non)
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour la précision.



Si on est "handsome," on est plus beau que "good-looking."

C'est la même chose avec "beautiful" et "pretty."

Pour moi, en français, si une fille est belle, elle est plus séduisante qu'une jolie fille.


----------



## Broff

Franglais1969 said:


> They are fine for use in America; in the UK we wouldn't use many of those.


 
IN AE, those would be used in certain context mostly by a younger crowd. Good-looking or even cute is more likely.


----------



## roymail

Il est craquant = il fait "craquer" les filles, il les séduit.
Cela ne repose pas nécessairement sur la beauté physique uniquement.


----------



## vegangirl

Merci de m'avoir aidée.


----------



## Language Geek

In British English (perhaps only among the under-40s) the term "fit" is used along similar lines to "craquant". 

E.g. He/she's well fit!


----------



## neuch82

A remembrance of my Erasmus year in Bristol (UK) 
_he's fit_
mais c'est familier (et BE) et implique qu'il ait aussi un beau corps.C'est un canon.
Franglais1969 en effet il vaut mieux être fit que pretty .


----------



## honeybfly

Teenage slang would be _fit, buff_
I would probably say _good-looking, nice, hot_


----------



## plumpudding

Sean is an "eye-candy" ?


----------



## Franglais1969

plumpudding said:


> Sean is an "eye-candy" ?



I have never heard of it, but it is probably an americanism, as AE speakers tend to use "candy" in place of "sweets" (bonbons).


----------



## Broff

an eye- candy is quite common: he's a looker.


----------



## highcs

Here's an AE speaker voting for "hottie" or even just "hot" - but def very colloquial.  "Eye-candy" isn't so familiar to me - but I'm not exactly up with the current language...


----------



## Loomis51

Broff said:


> Can you give us more context, hottie is rarely used for men.


 
I disagree entirely. Referring to man as a "hottie" is extremely common in North America.

(Though perhaps some men hear it a bit more often than others)


----------



## Wodwo

Franglais1969 said:


> They are fine for use in America; in the UK we wouldn't use many of those.



As far as I can tell 'Sean's hot', 'Sean's sexy' and 'Sean's cute' are all perfectly acceptable in BE, where most people of all ages under perhaps 70 have grown up on a diet of American TV.

I haven't heard anyone say 'dishy' since I was at school, which is pushing 35 years ago, though I suppose it may have come back since. 'Handsome' is only used in certain contexts of men (older film stars perhaps). 'Good-looking' is a safe but bland term for either sex in the UK. 

There's also 'fit' of course. 'Sean's fit', corresponding to 'hot' or 'sexy', which of course one can be without being handsome, or even that good-looking.


----------



## XPditif

Hey everyone!

Just to stay along the lines of royalmail, I think that craquant/e is more than just hot/hottie/handsome.
It's something about charm, something in the look, something in the body language, that is mind blowing (cause hot, unfortunately, is too much sex oriented) -- more a feeling than an appearance if you see what I mean.
A basis could be "enthralling", but since I don't know any slang...


----------



## wildan1

XPditif said:


> I think that craquant/e is more than just hot/hottie/handsome.
> It's something about charm, something in the look, something in the body language, that is mind blowing (cause hot, unfortunately, is too sex oriented) -- more a feeling than an appearance if you see what I mean.
> A basis could be "enthralling", but since I don't know any slang...


 
_Enthralling_ is a fairly literary word, XP. Not something you would normally hear in a conversation about someone you had your eye on!

_Hot/hottie_ is definitely physical/sexual. He could be an airhead but if he looks sexy, he's _hot_. Also _studly, a studmuffin_ (which has a bit of cute thrown in)

_Cute _is about his face and maybe his personality. Not the body--even a 100 kg couch potato can be cute!

An older expression which captures charm along with atrractiveness is _a dreamboat_ (usually only for a man)


----------

